

Airbnb and Tesla – Be Free. Go Far. - beltex
http://s.airbnb.com/tesla#tesla/home

======
jdp23
If you could pay with Bitcoin or Ethereum, it'd be definitive HN story!

~~~
bbcbasic
Maybe when your AirBnB booked holiday is about to start, your IFTTT pays an
Uber driver of a Tesla with Bitcoin to take you to the AirBnB where he charges
it up.

